# My three year old says he is gonna be better than tiger woods



## russellj0 (May 21, 2011)

I wanted to share this pic with everyone of my son he is 4 years old and has been golfing since he was 1 1/2 he loves the game. We even got him a set of Taylor Made burners for his 4th birthday comeing up next month


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site I'm glad you've found something you and your son can enjoy!


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

cool.


----------



## TangoWhiskey (May 17, 2011)

Thats fantastic! When I have kids I hope they are interested in sports from an early age, I'm sure with a bit of nuturing you'll have a great talent on you hands!


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

That's quiet impressive.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice post, and good to see the youngster having fun. :thumbsup: If I can still walk in 20 years, and he is still playing, I'd like to volunteer my services as his caddy at his first masters win.


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

it is cool...


----------



## jameslordgolfer (Jun 17, 2011)

Hope he makes it  Make sure you get him to diversify his activities and hobbies. Golf can quickly lead to health problems because of the repetitive swinging action.


----------

